# Madix, My Dutch Shepherd



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I posted on the intro forum awhile ago and meant to get around to posting more pics on here and just haven't. Sooo that means this will probably be an overload of photos. This is Madix "Grayline's the Good Son", he is 18 months old. We are training in: agility, rally, obedience, tracking, flyball, dock jumping and Schutzhund - hoping to start herding as well. Click on any to see larger.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so adorable :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What a handsome dog.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He is a real cutie!

Are the other dogs all yours too or just the dutch and yellow lab?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww he's beautiful!!! I love the brindle coloring, his coat is gorgeous!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

His coat has such rich colors!

Is this love, that I'm feeling? :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> His coat has such rich colors!
> 
> Is this love, that I'm feeling? :wub:


 Lol! Wouldn't surprise me. If we work together we could steal him ! just kiddin


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! Wouldn't surprise me. If we work together we could steal him ! just kiddin


I'm in! 

We'll have to do this James Bond style aranoid:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> We'll have to do this James Bond style aranoid:


 Of course!!! We'll need names. I am Baron Hotschaft Von Hugenstein. But don't let anyone know what we're doin!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone!! I am totally 100% infatuated with him lol so it's lovely to hear that others like him too :wub:



Rerun said:


> He is a real cutie!
> 
> Are the other dogs all yours too or just the dutch and yellow lab?


They are all mine - sort of. I was engaged and my ex-fiance took the pit and the lab/chessie but I still dog-sit and I can see/take them whenever I want. Kind of like joint custody I guess. The yellow was mine before we met and he despised Madix so it was obvious which I would be taking when I moved out. Most difficult thing I've ever gone through, leaving the other two behind...



GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! Wouldn't surprise me. If we work together we could steal him ! just kiddin


LOL, you could certainly try but since Madix is also very attached to me you might have more of a fight than you think


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Of course!!! We'll need names. I am Baron Hotschaft Von Hugenstein. But don't let anyone know what we're doin!


I'll be Svetlana Sly Fox Weinerschnitzel.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

And you two are making me crack up - WHERE did you come up with those names?!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

FG167 said:


> And you two are making me crack up - WHERE did you come up with those names?!


Well ya see, I'm not supposed to tell anybody this, but I'm an interational superspy like secret agent Cody Banks.  just kidding! Me and my friends all made up psycho spy names lol!!! 
Ohh ya! That was an AWESOME name too. LaRen!!!! Haha nobody will every know ^.^


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I'll be Svetlana Sly Fox Weinerschnitzel.


:rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well ya see, I'm not supposed to tell anybody this, but I'm an interational superspy like secret agent Cody Banks.  just kidding! Me and my friends all made up psycho spy names lol!!!
> Ohh ya! That was an AWESOME name too. LaRen!!!! Haha nobody will every know ^.^


Exactly, they'll never suspect us!

Mwah ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh)

Do you think he'll leave willingly? If not, you're going in to get him, I'll drive the get away car. He looks like he has big teeth...............


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He is stunning! I bet you get a lot of comments and questions wherever you go!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Exactly, they'll never suspect us!
> 
> Mwah ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh)
> 
> Do you think he'll leave willingly? If not, you're going in to get him, I'll drive the get away car. He looks like he has big teeth...............


 Haha probably not, she just mentioned him being loyal. Maybe I'll lure him with bacon...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He is such a cool looking dog!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow those are some awesome pictures! He's a good looking boy.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's grown up very handsome! 

I wish I had time to do all that stuff with all my dogs. Well, except flyball, too noisy for me.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous boy..I love the pic of all the dogs lined up.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! He is so neat looking! You don't see too many Dutch shepherds around!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is beautiful!!

I want a Dutchie now. I think someone down the street from my college has a Dutchie/Malnois cross


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

He is very handsome. We have been thinking about a dutchie as our next dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

FG167, you didn't mention that Madix is an excellent singer! We love his vocals during training Love his pics, he is a handsome guy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such a cute puppy and now a handsome boy all the dogs are gorgeous


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bacon might get the job done - well it might get him to pay attention - not sure if he would necessarily cooperate, he's a stinker about doing things on his own terms haha

Thanks everyone for all of the comments!!! He was a MONSTER as a puppy - in fact that is my affectionate nick name for him "Monster" - he comes to it as well lol. 



BlackPuppy said:


> He's grown up very handsome!
> 
> I wish I had time to do all that stuff with all my dogs. Well, except flyball, too noisy for me.


Yes, it is like having a second full-time job. It is however, where my passion lies and I'm single and make decent money so it enables me to do a lot 



onyx'girl said:


> FG167, you didn't mention that Madix is an excellent singer! We love his vocals during training Love his pics, he is a handsome guy!


LOL too true - we should videotape him - no one quite knows what I mean when I say he "shrieks" until they've heard it - or been around any other Titan off-spring. It is an ear-piercing scream that you would think symbolized imminent death. He's quite fond of onyx'girl now, she's helped me figure out how to put a fursaver (it needed to be tightened up) and a harness on him - in his book that means friend


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've been wanting a dutchie but seeing these pictures makes me want one even more. I LOVE his coat. he's stunning.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! :wub: Yes please to the video of his shrieking!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

That's it. Now I must have one.

Madix rulez.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

The coat is stunning, so beautifull!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

oh my is he stunning!! Where did you get him from?


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

wow.. he looks amazing, Don't think I've ever seen a dutch shepherd before!

such a handsome dog!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> oh my is he stunning!! Where did you get him from?


Madix is out of Titan des Crocs De L'Olympe, FR3 and Northwoods Task at Hand (Balen). His breeder is Christine Johnson, in CT.


----------



## chelseycullen78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Madix is the most beautiful dog i have ever seen. i have been looking for a dutch shepherd for a while now. i would really like to know the breeder you got him from. do you have a number or a website for your breeder? 
thank you 
-Chelsey


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

FG167 said:


> Madix is out of Titan des Crocs De L'Olympe, FR3 and Northwoods Task at Hand (Balen). His breeder is Christine Johnson, in CT.


I've watched Titan and Christine compete, they are poetry in motion. Your boy is beautiful, hope you have fun with him.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

chelseycullen78 said:


> Madix is the most beautiful dog i have ever seen. i have been looking for a dutch shepherd for a while now. i would really like to know the breeder you got him from. do you have a number or a website for your breeder?
> thank you
> -Chelsey


You might want to get in touch with Falon via PM. She gave Madix up due some severe reactivity issues (I believe that is the jist of it).

I can give you the info about another Dutchie on my SAR team if you want his bloodline info. NOT reactive at all and very nice drive. Granted, still a puppy (~6mo) so he has a ways to develope, but I think you can usually tel those things fairly early.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Oops sorry, didn't see this was an old post. Enjoyed looking anyways.


----------

